# Hauling out



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

I am getting to the age where dragging out a 200# deer is a problem.
Any suggestions ? A helping hand is good, but not always available.

Regs say ok to field dress but must have head attached to the body before transporting. I see C.M.Sackett, Arkansas, tradgang.com carved his up in the field.

Any comments how many parts "attached" might mean.

...


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Im In The Market For A 4 Wheeler..problem Solved////


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Argee, you are right. At my age I gave up dragging dear when I bought my first ATV. Now the 4x4 honda I have doesn't even grunt when it brings the deer out. On a serious side you may want to look into it Reel. The other idea is one of those big wheel carts you see advertised. But my advise is to check on getting a quad.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

gander mountain had a deer cart... two wheeled, kinda like a dolly(sp) which could be used for hauling a treestand into the woods or taking a deer out.... I think they were $75!


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Need 1 Either Way Cause I Cant Climb The Hills Anymore..if I Could Use A Cart I Doubt I Could Move It Myself To Get It On There...


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

My buddy has the cart and loves it for hauling stands in and hauling deer out.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a Honda 250cc 2wd and it does a great job of toting two people and a deer. I also use the heck out of it around my yard. No more wheelbarrow for me.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I bought my dad an aluminum two wheel cart for bringing deer out. It is awesome and light as a feather. I think the cart weighs in at about 20-30 pounds.
ski


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

I have used those deer haulers from cabelas and they work ok but the wheel base seemed to narrow for me, kept tipping over on me hauling my deer out of the woods, so I had one custome made with a wider wheel base, I used it this deer season and didnt have any problems with it tipping over, its kinda big but its all aluminum so its rather light. Dont get me wrong guys, Id rather use a quad to haul the deer out, but sometimes the deer falls where the quad cant go. another easy way to haul a deer out is get a buddy to help you and let him do all the work.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Solutions:
1. don't go in so far
2. Don't shoot big deer
3. Get help
4. If you go up the hill the drag out is downhill
 I got a quad in '03 and there is no substitute


----------



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

Cant go wrong with a 4 wheeler. My 250 Honda does great and it allows my 66 year old dad to still be able to go hunting with me. He has a bad hip and back so he rides the 4 wheeler close to his stand and only has a short walk. Its a lifesaver when it comes to dragging also.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Raker,,, you must have setup this photo. I know its red so you can't see the blood, mine is green. BUT MAN, you don't have a speck of dirt or mud on that thing. Oh yea. sweet buck.


----------



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

Not a staged photo. I got better things to do.  

The place I hunt was logged about three or four years ago. When the loggers got done they planted grass on all the roads. There is only a couple of mud holes to go through. It is steep but not muddy. Also I take care of my 4-wheeler. A lot of mud and water ruins the bearings. Trust me I know because I have replaced a ton of them.


----------

